# Proper GH



## treker5 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am the new kid in the block and I have a 120 gallon planted tank running for several months. My question is what is the proper GH for a planted tank? I just switch over using RO water, with ADA soil, KH is about 5. I would like to keep the water soft as possible for the Altum Angels but wondering what's the best GH level for the altums and plants.
Your replies will be greatly apprectiated. Thanks

Regards,

Trek


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Altum Angels like a really soft water, but the plants need the minerals that we measure as GH (Ca and Mg). 
I would keep the GH and KH at about 3 German degrees of hardness in this tank.


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

If you're angels are tank bred, chances are they come from generations of tank bred angels. So they will with stand a little higher kh and gh levels. Maybe as high as 5 for each. I have seen people with many different levels. I keep my gh at6- 8 and my kh at around 5. Works for me but remember your optimal level could be different. Just try and see!


----------



## treker5 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. I will experiment with lowering the GH and see if the plants like it too; I know the altums will appreciate the softer water. I will post a pic soon. Thanks guys!


----------

